# Anyone Else On A Donor Egg Cycle? Part 21



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

New home ladies


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi all xx

Ginger, i'm having a donor embryo rather than donor egg.  Donor egg is unfertilised, donor embryo is already fertilised... (am i teaching you how to suck eggs? hehehhe, sorry )

I just feel that this is worth a chance  as nothing else seems to have worked.

I know that the donors have similar characteristics & have had 2 successful pregnancies from the same batch of embryos.

So hopefully   got blood tests & councillor tomorrow, so here we go again. 

Best wishes all.

Thank you. Jan xx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Jan

Good luck with your counselling session and blood tests. Have you seen the Donor Conception Network website - they have members who are parents because of "double donation" - both egg and sperm were donated - and maybe embryo donation aswell. I think DCNetwork are a great source of information and help, espeically as they helped me feel I was not alone.

Good luck with your embryos - it must be reassuring to know there are are already pregnancies from the embryos.

Ginger xx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Ginger, hope your headaches have gone now. i agree with you, hopefully its the last time for 10 months!  

Janny B, You asked if anyone else here was having ooctyte donation. Well, i haven't seen anyone else posting but the process must be very, very similar to the treatment we all have. Didn't i read earlier that they had matched you both for your colouring s and things. Didn't they do you the other way around or something? Thats pretty funny. 

Michelle, Any news yet? Guess you are still golluping the progynova. The Spanish clinic i had my last treatment with said that they don't see any changes in the success rates between Spanish women (who live in same city as the clinic) and people travelling from overseas. They said that we would be fine to fly the day after ET. Its kind of nice to get home and be in your own house i think. Think i'm a bit boring after reading all the things that other people have done on their Spanish treatment cycles! 

RSMUM, Hope you are fine. I watched the adopton abroad thing last night. Yep, it almost made me cry so i had to have a nice big glass of wine while i was watching Desparate Housewives later. Yummm. It was very thought provoking though. Felt so sorry for the lovely couple who wanted to adopt from Cambodia. 

Nelly, how did your scan and bloods go yesterday? are you ready for the next step yet? 

Caron, hope you are well. have you had a 12 week scan yet? 

Hello everyone else. I've lost this lot already once so i'm going to post it really quick now!

Izzy x

Anyway, so good to see everyone on this thread again.


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh Izzy - great to hear from you - I recorded it this week as I watched the breastfeeding thing on Channel four


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

That breatfeeding thing looked mad. It looked  properly wrong to have a 10 year old gulping away!!     

Izzy


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

oh c'mon she was only 7!


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Can I butt in here and say that although I don't agree with breast feeding the 7 year old, I, at first, I thought breast feeding the toddler was wrong also, by the end of the programme I had changed my mind. The mum looked so close to her twins, and the amount of precious time they had together looked so wonderful. Maybe if I get the chance to have another child to feed, I will challenge people's attitudes and feed for a bit longer.


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey Izzy - ta for asking about me.   Hope you're doing ok.

Well, I just got back from Sheffield after having scan and bloods done.  In a week my lining has increased to 6.5mm (increased by 1.5 since last Friday!).  The tech there said, as far as she's concerned, I'm ready.  She said every woman is different that I have a "petite uterus"  LOL - that made me giggle.  Obviously it's not up to her, though.  But, it made me feel good for her to say that.  She also said that my E2 level was where it needed to be.  So, we'll see what Spain says!

Thanks for that.  It's good to know the success rates are no different for abroadies or locals.  I honestly think I'll be wanting to get home, lie on my couch, in front of my telly, with my baby Ziggy snuggled up next to me. 

Hello and love to all,
Michelle


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

hello girls can I join you. We have decided to go down the route of DE and at the moment we are waiting for a donor to pop up!!  
I watched the breast feeding programme the other night and I was fascinated. How could that little 7 year old look her school friends in the eye!!! I'm sure it was a big secret from everyone. but not now. I breastfed up until my daughter was a year old and she gave up herself really. I think the mothers must want there children to feed more than the child, something about not wanting to loose that close bond.
  Speak to you all soon  cescaxx


----------



## NellyX (Jan 18, 2006)

Michelle 

Had my scan and E2 results 10 mm and 183 (for my E2 what ever that means) IVI have said to carry on with the Prognova for a further 2 weeks and then have another scan . I asked when I would be called over and they said the standard within 50 days of starting the treatment!! so none the wiser just hope it is not half term as flights may be difficult then.As it is the cheap airline doesn't run till May so unsure how we are getting there.

What news from you? Are you feeling OK ?

I feel so much stronger knowing I have FF to turn to and share the experience with as one of the disadvantages of having treatment abroad is not having the same physical support that the clinic over here gave me with my ISCI attempts.

Take care 


Nelly


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Hiya Girls - wow cant believe how long it must have been since i last posted on here , but our bosses leave on sunday afternoon so hopefully I will try and keep up with you all  .


I had my 10 week scan on thursday for those of you I havent text, baby measured 11 weeks so guess thats a good sign also its heart was pumping like mad which made me cry with joy again !!!  and they gave me a scan pic which Dame has sent on to as many family members as have an email address   also came off all my drugs , was a bit like going cold turkey but my butt and tum will appreciate not being used as a pin cushion anymore.

really good to see you all posting again and welcome to all the new girls look forward to following your tx's, sorry not doing a catch up post need to go to bed, but thinking about you all 

love and luck caron xxxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

CARON!!    Please get Dame to send me an e-mail of the scan...pleeeeeeassse
        
xxxxxx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Caron, i am so pleased to hear your good news.    . it must be really, really amazing to see the scan and am so glad that your turn has come around. 

           - Sorry, i'm on Progy at the moment and it always makes me a bit craaaaaaaazy! poor DH!

Izzy x


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Nelly, your scan results sound fab. I bet you just want to get out to that clinic now. It's good that you know that your womb lining is ready when the clinic is. 

Michelle, ahhhhhh a petite uterus. How nice! I wish my dog could curl up on the couch with me. He's still way too mad being a young springer spaniel. Dh is painting this afternoon and dog is desperate to jump in the paint and run around the house. He's got that look in him eye!

Hello Cesca, hope you don't have to wait much longer for a donor. I've seen you posting on the abroadies thread and its nice to see you on this one. 

I'm on the progy again and it's doing its usual thing. Hit the gym this morning and legs can't seem to stop! Just had a thought, maybe it's not the progy, maybe its the giving up of alcohol.    

Hello Rsmum. 

Hello everyone else. Hope you are all having a more interesting weekend than me, I am literally watching paint dry as Dh doesn't seem to want me to go near a brush. Patronising but OK with me because i get to eat crisps and email you lot!
Izzy x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

girlies!

Nelly - looks like it won't be long until you go over to Spain! It's a nightmare trying to work out which day you'll be flying on. I was checking flight prices for ages before, knowing that the earlier I was able to book, the cheaper it would be - but of course, they can't let you know until a few days before so you're at the mercy of normal flight prices&#8230;typical! We flew over the day before ET and left the day after.

Caron - you've got to post your scan pic on here or at least send it to me too!!!! So, so happy for you mrs!! 

Debs - I taped the breastfeeding programme - words can't express the horror of the woman breastfeeding her 9 year old! I'd read about her in a magazing I'd read earlier in the week - very odd - but each to their own, I suppose! 

Izzy - glad you had a good birthday! I watched the programme on adoption this week too - how dreadful for the couple who's baby died before they even left the country - that was so sad. On the other hand though, I loved Desperate Housewives - totally addicted!

Ginger - welcome to the thread! Good luck for your scan on Tuesday!

Michelle - lining looking good!! Have you heard from Spain yet? Bet you're dead excited, aren't you?!!

Maria - welcome to you too! April will soon be here and you'll be on your way - lots of luck to you!

Cesca - another newbie - hi! Wishing you loads of luck with your treatment. Which hospital are you at?

Janny - hope your appointment went ok. When will you start your meds?

Nothing too exciting to report from my side. My week was brightened up with Caron's text about her scan!  I've been feeling very hormonal this week  - suddenly had AF out of the blue (not had one since Oct last year) - so god knows where that came from - I thought I'd well and truly dried up!  Maybe there's still life in the old ovaries yet! DH is out playing golf at the mo so I'm having a lazy morning (nothing new there!) 

Hi to Tracey, AngieL, Jaq and everyone else I've not mentioned. Have a great week everyone!

Thought I'd resurrect the old list - took me a while to update!

Ange x

Ladies having treatment

Ginger - baseline scan 7 Feb
Izzy - tx at Ceram, Marbella
Nelly - ET soon at IVI Valencia
Michelle - ET soon at IVI Valencia

Stages of Treatment  
Ange pursuing adoption
Cesca waiting for egg donor
Janny waiting to start donor embryo cycle
Jaq looking for surrogate angel
Maria starting tx in April at Care 
RSMUM (Deb) waiting for egg donor from Ceram, Marbella
Tracey pursuing adoption 
Welshy 2 frosties left / pursuing adoption route

Mums to be 

AngieL - due 2 July
Caron - due 27 August ( I think!)


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Hiya ANGE!!! LOVELY to hear from you again!


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Girls - we got the call at 10 am this morning!!!!  Our donor is having EC today.  As long as everything fertilises properly ET will be Thursday!  I have to wait to hear from Spain tomorrow for the go ahead.

Oh My God!

I think I cried for 15 minutes.   I'm just in shock.

Hello Deb, Ange, Izzy, Nelly, Caron (that's great news!), and everyone else.  Sorry, brain's a bit fuzzy still from the call.

Love to all,
Michelle


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Caron - I hope things continue to go well for you - has anyone heard from Squeak?

Love to all xxx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Michelle !!!!

Thats fabulous news.You don't get long to get packed! 

Let us know how things go and i'll be thinking of you. I'm sure those embies will love that lovely petite uterus!

Adios amigo!
Izzy x


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Michelle
Good luck. Better get that suitcase out pretty quick!!! When will you fly out?


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Izzy and PP!

Nope, not much time at all to pack .  We'll fly out Wednesday sometime; will look into flights tonight.

LOL - I sure hope they love my petite uterus, Izzy! 

xx Michelle


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Michelle,
I guess you might be leaving tomorrow so i hope all goes well for you. I've just got back from Spanish lessons and i learnt a phrase that you may find useful;

Donde estan los servicios, por favor?
It means 'Where is the loo please?!. 

Anyway i thought i'd share that with you! 

Atb
Izzy x


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Michelle - hope you got your flights booked   wishing you lots of embys good luck
love caron xxx

Deb and Ange will get him to send you our scan pic tommorrow , you know what I'm like with computers   


Struthie - havent you got squeaks phone number  i was worried she'd not been in touch but just guess she's busy being a new mum  , she did give us her number at the meet up we had last year but I dont like to call as I've never called before , lets hope she gets chance to look in and put us all out of our misery    

love to everyone else xxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Caron   Still working on the flights. 

Izzy, thanks for that!  I think it will definitely be a useful phrase. 

DH wants to know how to say "where do I provide my semen sample?"


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Caron 

No I don't have it,would be lovely to hear from her,have sent her a pm.
Sorry to gatecrash your thread xxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Struthie! You're ALWAYS welcome sweetheart!


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Michelle

Hope it all goes well for you!!   

Ange x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

RSMUM said:


> Struthie! You're ALWAYS welcome sweetheart!


Awww thank you!


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi All  

Thank you all for your replies 

Had my blood work done last thursday for hep/hiv etc 2ww for results.

Have been told by JR that they have 11 cmv+ embryo's currently in storage waiting for me. 
They come from 1 donor who froze 16 on her first ivf. She had 1 boy from 1st frozen cycle & twins from 2 ivf cycle.(from this batch)

We're hoping that this will be the cycle for us.

They will defrost 2 at a time & there is hopefull enough to get us 2 perfect ones. We have been told that there is a 26% success rate.

Good luck with spain Michelle. I've friends who have had pg's from this clinic, so fingers crossed for you. x
Thank you all & please stay in touch.  Jan xx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls  just dropping in to wish Michelle the best of luck in Spain     

I am still waiting for my phone call from Ceram in Spain to say they have found me a donor. Its very exciting but I am sooooo impatient!!!!  Does anyone know what happens when a donor is found re starting the pill and other meds. The nurse did tell me but it just went in one ear and out the other !! there was so much info to take in, and with me being a geriatric it is hard to retain information    

Love to everyone  Cescaxxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Cesca, thank you for the fairy dust, luv.  

TBH, IVI never actually said to me "we have a donor", but they called me a few weeks back telling me to stop taking the pill and go for a scan 3-5 days into AF.  So, that said to me they found a donor and she would also be starting.

Once IVI were happy with my scan results, I started taking estrogen, then it just went from there.  Good luck, sweetie! 

Jan - that is wonderful news about the embies that are waiting for you!    that they work as well for you as they did for the others.

That's great that you know people who have had positives.  That's what I like to hear.   I to have a friend who knows someone who got PG.  Thanks for the positive thoughts. 

Thank you Ange!


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, we're back from Spain!

They collected 11 eggs, 9 fertilised, lost 2.  So, 7 embryos left and they transferred two lovely 8-cell embies!  The other five are now frozen.  I test on the 22nd!  I'm so very happy, but also a bit tired.   

It was very emotional.  I'm happy to be home now.

Hope you're all well.

Love,
Michelle


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello

Welcome home Michelle - what a lovely thought that you had two extra passengers. I wish you the very best of luck for your 2WW and hope for a positive outcome for you.

My donor (known) and I had our baseline scans on Tuesday and she is now injecting and I am on the HRT with EC planned for Monday 20th and hopefully ET on Wed 22nd. 

Lastnight I couldn't sleep thinking about it - I'm feeling very excited, terrified, sad, happy ..... a mixture of everything. This week has dragged up all the old sadness and I'm afraid to tell DH how sad I feel all over again. I don't want to worry him. I've been putting on a brave excited face, especially when speaking to our donor - she's very excited, a truly special treasured woman. I don't want to disappoint anyone and am feeling the pressure piling on now. I might go see the counsellor this week for a rant - that always helps.

Love to you all

Ginger xxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome back Michelle! Well done on the number of embies - you must be so pleased! 

Ginger - it is a very emotional process but also very exciting at the same time - why don't you try some acupuncture - I always find that it helps to calm my nerves.

Janny - how exciting knowing you've got some good embryos waiting for you! Any idea when ET will be?

Contacted a couple of local authorities yesterday about adoption and we're going for an information evening on the 22 Feb. I'll be glad to get going with it all - it's been a long 6 months!

Where have all the rest of you ladies gone? Let's get chatting, girls! 

Have a great weekend!

Ange x

Ladies having treatment
Ginger ET 22 February
Izzy tx at Ceram, Marbella
Nelly ET soon at IVI Valencia

Ladies on 2 week wait
Michelle testing 22 February 

Stages of Treatment  
Ange pursuing adoption
Cesca waiting for egg donor
Janny waiting for donor embryo
Jaq looking for surrogate angel
Maria starting tx in April at Care 
RSMUM (Deb) waiting for donor from Ceram, Marbella
Tracey pursuing adoption 
Welshy 2 frosties left / pursuing adoption route

Mums to be 
AngieL - due 2 July
Caron - due 27 August ( I think!)


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone

Michelle, that's great. Two eight cell embies sounds perfect. You were really lucky to get some to freeze as well -in case you want siblings!   i'm so glad to hear that the transfer went well for you. It's very emotional isn't it. Anyway, i'll send you a few good luck bubbles! Did you have to egg share at your clinic?

Ang K, thanks so much for putting that list together. You've kept a good track of everyone. Dh and i were talking about adoption today and the sixth month wait after fertility treatment. I think that its really bad and you must be so glad to have finished it now. 

Ginger, looks like i'll be cycling at about the same time as you. My donors EC is on the 16/17th Feb and transfer is a couple of days after that. I totally understand what you mean about hiding your emotions from people. I think that we all must have become quite good actresses. Yesterday i had to lie to some very close friends about why i wasn't around to go out over the next couple of weeks.  It felt very wrong and afterwards i felt very sad and emotional...even had to take to my bed! This website is great because you can be honest about how you really feel and people understand...and that alone feels amazing. 

Hello Cesca....I'm sure that you and Rsmum will hear really soon about a donor now. Did Ruth give you any idea how long it would take? I did not have to wait long  for the offer of a donor but we wanted the treatment in 3 months time because DH has spent loads of time working overseas (to pay for treatment!). Sorry that i do not know anything about the meds because i'm already on Hrt. Anyway, hope the wait is not too long now. 


Janny, your donor sounds great and very fertile! 11 embies is really good isn't it. Hope all goes well with the bloods and things. did you manage to get them done with your GP or did you have to pay?


Caron, i'm loving seeing your name up on the 'mums to be' bit of Ang's listing. Hope that we can all join you soon. ;  Please let us know all about the 12 week scan. 

I am having my first womb lining scan on Monday and then fly to Spain on Wednesday. Getting quite excited and trying not to fret tooooo much.  Dh is also quite excited because after Friday i will stop nagging him about his vitamin pills and alcohol intake   


Nelly. Haven't heard from you for a while. Hope you are good. 

Hello to everyone else. 
Izzy x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Izzy, wow you must be getting sooooo excited!!!  EC is just around the corner (actually my b-day... 17th )   there's a few vibes for ya sweetie.  Thanks for the bubbles.  Some are coming your way, too.   I believe they have egg share, but we didn't go for that.  YES, it's VERY emotional!  I've been very good today.

Thanks Ange - yep, I'm thrilled about the embies!  Love the list, thanks for putting it together!   I can't believe I'm the only one on 2ww right now.  Weird!

Ginger - thanks so much!  We're staying positive and I'm just chillin' with the pooch.   Best of luck to you, hun - your time is nearly here.    for you and your donor.

Nelly - what's going on with you?  Are you heading to Valencia soon?  If you have any questions, please ask me.  I'd love to help in any way I can. 

Hugs,
Michelle


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi everyone

it's a while since I posted (again!   ) but I've been keeping a close eye one everyone's comings and goings!  

to Michelle in the dreaded  -   

to Izzy, Janny, Ginger & Nelly waiting for ET -     

to AngeK thinking of you as you pursue your dream of becoming a mummy - at least you'll feel like your doing something now!!   

to Cesca and RSMUM as you wait for your precious gifts to become available  

Love and best wishes to anyone I've missed

I wanted to let you all know that I will be having FET quite soon. I'll be doing a medicated cycle and I start downregging on 25th Feb. I suppose I should go onto the FET thread but I sort of feel at home here and they are still donated eggs after all!   

Well, must go. My RSI is really playing up so I'm trying to limit my time on the PC to help reduce the pain - I feel like Mrs Grady, old lady today!!  

Love to all
Suzie xx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi girls  
Just wanted to let you all know a wonderful friend has offered to be our surrogate   We are thrilled     There is still a bit of a way to go before we "start trying" but I so hope this is going to work!
Also   to Michelle, Ginger, Izzy, Janny and Nelly, hope you soon get some news about a donor Cesca and Debs, Good luck for your info evening Ange and hope all is well with Caron and Angie and best wishes to everyone I've not mentioned peronally  
Love (a very excited!!) Jaq


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

That is fantastic news Jaq, i'm so happy for you. 
    .

You must be really excited. I bet you can't wait to get going. 
Lets join in the banana dance!
Izzy x


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Just noticed your posting Suzi. Glad to see you posting again and good to see you looking forward to your next cycle.  . I didn't even know there was a FET thread so you'd better keep posting here for sure. 
Izzy x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello

Wow Jaq - a surrogate! That is fantastic news and what a truly amazing friend you have there! Thought I'd bring out the dancing big guns to celebrate with you!

                                

Thanks for the warm wishes Izzy - There is definitely a FET thread but I don't think I can bring myself to leave my DE buddies! I'll have to be a posting floozy and be in two places at once! (Well 3 if you include Golden Oldies - what a tart!)

Love to all
Suzie xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Just to let you all know - I've put Caron's scan pic in the gallery - go and have a peek!  

xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning Ladies!

Jaq - fantastic news - what a wonderful friend!!    

Izzy - good luck for your scan today! 

Suzie - I never wanted to leave this thread when I did my FET cycles - we're all at different stages here anyway - we've got adoption girls, surrogate girls, frostie girls, mums-to-be, Abroadie girls&#8230;&#8230;what a bunch!! 

Cesca - the nurse will tell you exactly when to start your meds - they put me on hrt as soon as I went over for my first visit and when they called me to say they'd got a donor they also told me exactly which day to start my other meds. Fingers crossed it won't be long for you!

Hi to Debs, Caron, Tracey, Welshy, Janny and everyone else!!

Ange x 

Ladies having treatment
Ginger ET 22 February
Izzy ET 16/17 Feb at Ceram, Marbella
Nelly ET soon at IVI Valencia

Ladies on 2 week wait
Michelle testing 22 February

Stages of Treatment  
Ange pursuing adoption
Cesca waiting for egg donor from Ceram
Janny waiting to start donor embryo tx
Jaq Surrogate angel found!!!!! 
Maria starting tx in April at Care 
RSMUM (Deb) waiting for egg donor from Ceram, Marbella
Tracey pursuing adoption - home study starting March
Welshy 2 frosties left / pursuing adoption route

Mums to be 
AngieL - due 2 July
Caron - due 27 August ( I think!)


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ange - thank you for posting Carons scan pic,its a beautiful sight,she has been so patient,hope all continues to go well for her.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi all  

Crikey! i take a weekend off & it all happens on here 

Michelle 8 cells are fantastic   

Deffo going to spain if this cylcle fails !!

Got confirmation of drugs etc on saturday.... £1400 includes all the tests & £325 for drugs.
They are going to do a dummy run next month & see how i respond to the drugs & then i maybe able to have the trasfer month after.  
Apparently they are going to try a different drug to thicken the lining... last year it was 10.2, but they would like to see it slightly thicker 

Hope everybody's okay today..

Jan


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Happy Monday everybody 

Thanks Janny - let's hope my little embies like me enough to stay.  Wow thicker than 10.2?  I hope it all works for you, sweetie.

Jaq - what brilliant news, hun!  You have a wonderful friend.  Best of luck to you both. 

Suzie, hun - thanks for the fairy dust.  Lots and lots of   to you with FET.  Keep us posted.

Hope everyone is good today and had a lovely weekend.  Mine was sitting on me ar$e and having DH wait on me.  Another day behind me - keep looking forward and thinking positive.

Love to all,
Michelle


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya all,
Sorry I have not been in touch for ages. Caron is doing so well, good on ya, knew this would be the one.
As for us, should be defrosting easter time ish.
Steve is very stressed at mo and I am not helping very much.
I hope you are alll well.
Love
WESLHYxxxx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello

Jan. hellloo. FET at Easter then. Thats getting quite close now. Are you on half term? Your postings when you were doing the accent thing were greeeeet. !  
I Carna do et.  

Janny. Do you have to pay the same for the drugs on the dummy run? They are really expensive arn't they. I just write the cheques as quick as possible and try to forget about them afterwards. I think i am deluding myself! Wow...they want you lining really thick don't they.

Ang K..thanks for the  thoughts about my scan yesterday.   I was quite pleased because it was 6.3mm and i've still got about a week on the drugs. On my last cycle i did not get it very thick at all so this is good. 

Michelle, I hope you are getting on OK with the 2ww. When do you actually test? I hope the time is not dragging too much. Are you at work? 

Tomorrow we fly out to Malaga to start treatment so i won't be posting for a while (unless i sneak into an internet cafe). I'm feeling quite excited but also finding each cycle harder than the last one. The set up at Ceram has been fab though and i'm feeling quite confident about the actual treatment...just more worried about the outcome. 

Anyway, i'll think postive as much as i possibly can  .

Take Care Everyone
Izzy x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Izzy - all the very,very best of luck  - hope you can get to an internet cafe to let us know how you get on..

Thinking of you tons!!

xx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Good Luck Izzy!

Let us know how you get on

Love Suzie x


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your kind wishes, especially all the dancing thingies Suzie - I was well impressed  Can't wait to get going now.
Izzy - best of luck in Spain, hope you end up with a really good souvenir from your trip 
Great photo Caron - brought a tear to my eye, goodness only knows what you were like when you saw beanie for the first time! (and thanks for putting it up Ange).
Nice to hear from you Welshy - and good luck for the FET.
How are you doing Michelle? Taking it easy still I hope.
Best wishes to you all
Love Jaq


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

OMG - I am in total shock and panic mode .......

We (me and donor) had scans today after 8 days of stims - I am doing fine - lining at 8mm.

My Donor has 36 follicles >10mm, varying sizes including 14 bigger than 14mm and a further 17 small ones!!!!!!!!! 53 in total ..........

I am really worried now that she is at serious risk of OHSS. The blood test taken today (for estradiol I think) was on the high end of normal so we will have to wait for Friday's scan and blood test to see what happens next. Worst scenario abandon the cycle entirely. Best case scenario reduce stimming, scan again on Friday, do another blood test and EC on Monday or Tuesday. This has thrown me into a tail spin - its a good response, but too good. Dear Angel donor is positive and says she is comfortable and relieved she has responded and it would be worse if there were no follicles - which is true, and she's being so positive and strong, I am the one who's panicing. The clinic were very assuring to us both and very honest about what might happen.

On a positive (and slightly selfish note) if EC does go ahead we should have a good number of follicles so there should be a good number of eggs. But AAAAAAAAAAGH I don't know what to think .....

Sending best wishes to Izzy for your trip to Spain - and hoping it goes really well for you.
Michelle - how is  your 2WW wait going for you?
Jan - not long now till you get going ... I hope the time goes quickly for you.
Nelly - how are you doing?

I hope everyone is well and coping - it's one wait after another round here ....... I wish you all the gift of patience, and positivity.

Ginger xxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Ginger - I hope your donor is ok and the doctors don't put things at risk.  All the best to you both; I hope EC goes as planned and you get some lovely embies!  

Izzy, sending you loads and loads of    .  I'm thinking about you sweetie and hoping all goes well for you.

Hello to everybody - hope you're well. 

Me, I'm hanging in there.  I've had a few ups and downs, mainly emotional.  But, nothing that I'm too concerned about.  I suppose the last two days have been the worst because I've felt absolutely normal!  I don't like that one bit, but hey ho, I know some people have no symptoms and get a positive.

I test next Wednesday (22nd), but it's only 13 days post-transfer.  I don't know why.  Need to email them to find out if they made a mistake.

Love and hugs to you all,
Michelle


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls!

Welshy – so you’re going for it again at Easter, eh? It’ll be here before you know it!! Good to hear from you!  

Izzy – I’m thinking of you – look forward to hearing how it went when you get back!  

Ginger – I hope they don’t decide to cancel this cycle – that is some response she’s had! Fingers crossed for you both. 

Michelle – the time’s just whizzing past since your ET – the second week for me was always the worst as far as emotions go – hang on in there!

Janny – great news that everything’s moving for you. I think 10.2 is good for the lining – the only time mine was  more than this was on my last cycle in Barcelona – I think it was usually around 9. I wonder what they’ll give you?

Got a busy weekend ahead – we’ve got friends visiting us with 2 kids so I’m rushing around like a mad thing getting everything ready. Just eaten a whole bag of Bassetts Milky Babies – they’re really scrummy but I can never leave a bag half empty so now I’m feeling a bit sicky!!  

Hi to everyone else!

Ange x


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Ange - tut tut   dame's really into normal jelly babies at the mo , must try him on the milky ones cause I like the sound of them  

Michelle - not long to go now wishing you tonnes of luck   

Deb great to see you today and looking forward to our shared journey meet on sunday, have emailed amanda again so waiting for a reply.

Jaq- so so so happy for you and cant wait to see you next week for lunch, must arrange with Deb to go see Dawn for a coffee soon, she might like to join our girls    

Izzy - hope its all going well in sunny spain cant wait to read your news  

Ginger- its all looking good wishing you lots of healthy big eggs  

suzie - glad your getting back on the ride, hope your pal virginia is joining you soon too.

Welshy - welcome back , cant wait till your off again its been a while thought you'd just tell you'd done it like last time , so glad we get to share it with you tho this time. whats the new house like got it sorted yet ?

Janny - 11 embys And a bargain price to boot   wishing you tonnes of luck for the real cycle in a couple of months.

Angie L - hope everythings going well for you now and your finally starting to relax and enjoy your pg now ??

Well we have our nuchal scan on monday at 2pm I'm going to Leeds Gi as didnt fancy liverpool and its only half an hour from my ma's (she's coming with me to hold my hand  ) also we are being filmed again by the same crew that filmed us for test tube babies but this series is called extrodinary babies , they will follow us up to the birth ( will see about that bit as dont fancy everyone seeing my   ) so first interview and filming is on monday, the hospital have been great ,as they have said they will treat us as vip's and give us a dvd of scan as we have agreed to change appointment till 2pm when clinic is empty, i'm well happy as original appointment was 9am and I was stressing about rush hour in Leeds, so girls keep everything crossed for me as you all know how much i LOVVVVVVVVVVVVE scans , mind you the last 2 were just perfect  

love and luck to you all 
caron xxxxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Happy Birthday Michelle  

Hope you dont mind me asking but are you an american ??(you'll think I'm a nut if your not  ) but my step mum was asking if I knew anybody who was going or had been to spain for tx and was from Cas and american, well your the only other person I've ever met on here from Castleford , if you are do you know a girl called Ashley or something similar and I think shes a hairdresser and mabe she looks after your dog sometime ? this girl is my stepmums neice and because me and my Dh have been at this ivf lark a long time of course they are interested. anyway if I'm way off the mark just ignore me , but I promised my SM I would ask you  

hope you have/had a great day and got lots of pressies 

love and luck especially for next week wed 
caron xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

HIya Caron,
Ta for the message. Well, I just thought "it's gonna happen and will tell one way or another so just let them know." PLus, you are all a great support network. The house is great but too big for us two. We had xmas day in our own house, first time ever!¬!!!!
We keep losing each other, it is not a mansion but compared to our other house it seems to be.
The job is fan blooming tastic, should have gone to the dark side years ago. Steve reckons I am less stressed and happier in my job (could not have got any lower at my last place).
I am soo glad it is wokring out for you Caron, YOU DESERVE THIS!!!!!
HVE TO GO NOW, HAVE PEOPLE COMING TO STAY OVERNIGHT!!!!!
Love to you all
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Ange and Caron - thanks for the thoughts.  I'm hanging in there.  Still can't believe testing is right around the corner. 

Caron, I just got chills reading your post.  Yes, it's me!   And, Ashley is actually coming over this afternoon to give me my bday pressie.

How weird!

Ashley is also American.  Her MIL, Kath, is the hairdresser (she actually just retired).  And, yes they've both watched Ziggy for us on different occasions.  We're pretty good friends with the whole family.

Who is your step-mum an auntie to?

Strange coincidence, eh? 

My birthday was great.  A friend took me to lunch and we ate like    .  Then DH and I went out to eat at our favourite Italian in Donny and again, ate like    !

I hope everybody is doing ok today.  Must go take my meds.

Love to all,
Michelle


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Michelle - soo glad you had such a great birthday - sounded perfect!  
I keep thinking of you and hoping you are doing ok, you sound like you're managing the dreadful 2ww really well  

So funny that you and Caron kind of know each other  

Anwyay, just a quickie to say Hi and to send you a ton of     and hope you get that wonderful BFP on test day.

Hi to everyone else - sorry for the quick post.. I'm a bit    today - DH is off to Dubai this afternoon for a job interview and I'm feeling pretty   about it.

Caron - look forward to seeing you tomorrow and I'm soooo chuffed you're doing the filming..DH is is FULL of admiration for you (As am I of course!   ) - he keeps saying how brave you are...  

All the best to you all.

Rsmum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Deb - see you tommorrow , and you know theres nothing brave about me  

Michelle - yea that is so weird , just tried to call my dad's but they are out, I think my stepmum is aunty to the hairdresser anyway your friend ashley might no, my SM is called Kath too and shesmarried to my dad called Pete they live in Kippax , she was having her hair done at the neices house so I guess that is your friends mil (sorry girls this is like something out of coronation street ha ha )

am going to Cas Vegas (as we call it !!!  )tommorrow after visiting Deb's RSMUM, we should meet up one day while I,m visiting and have a coffee, but I'll wait till your outta this dreaded 2ww 


Welshy -we could do with a few of your spare rooms , we are still planning on how to cut our one and only bedroom in half to try and make a babies room , but you all know how supersticious I am so it'll end up getting done in August     glad your a lot happier in your job it really makes a differnce .

hope everyone else is fine 

Ange - hope you didnt clean too much for your guests    

wont be on line for a few days now as will be at my mums 

love caron xxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello everyone.  It has been a while.
First,  just want to send a    some dancing fools to Caron for positive vibes on your ongoing pregnancy.  COngrats!!!
Jaq -  OMG that surrogate must be one special lady.  The best of luck on the cycle and many    to you.
Suzie -  I have missed keeping in touch but am so excited about your starting the d/r so soon.  Please let me hear from you soon.
Michele -  only    to you sweetheart for a BFP on the 22nd.  I will be holding my breath.
And to all others
Ange - I am so excited as you start your journey towards being a mummy.  Where are you considering adopting from?

On my end, I just saw a hematologist and he was very positive.  Along with taking 13 viles of blood he told me they have put all others like me on blood thinner (even if blood work comes back ok) and have had an increase in pregnancies by 20%.  So I guess I'll be doing one more injection/day.  Who cares, right?  And he also told me of a vitamin netto that I can buy at GNC.  I am also drinking pineapple juice and eating Brazil nuts that the girls on FET thread swear has helped with the pregnancy.  I mentioned them to the Dr and he agreed that some components of both those things could help with implantation.  
We'll get bloodwork back in 2 weeks and then I'll go back in to see IVF Dr and hopefully get started on d/r as soon as possible.  I don't remember if it has to be after an AF?  When did you start Suzie?
I can't wait and will also be on both FET and DE threads.  I couldn't imagine being on here without you girls.
I have also found a group that meets 1/month to pray for those experiencing infertility along with a female minister.  I think I am going to go.  Finding friends in town going through the same thing can only help.  And I do believe in the power of prayer in groups.  Although I am pretty quiet about my faith and paying stuff, I am going to try it out and see if I like it.
I am so excited for all the positive things going on for all of you... I hope it rubs off on me too.
And Michele, where in the US are you from?
I have a friend in the Manchester area also from here.  I am from Atlanta (originally Miami, FL though).
Love you girls.
Virginia


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls!

Caron - loads of luck for the nuchal scan tomorrow! It was great chatting to you last week - can't wait until our meet in May! Also can't wait to see you huffing and puffing on TV in a few months time !!!!!  

Belated Happy Birthday to Michelle - what a small world that Caron 'knows' you!! It's the big countdown for you now&#8230;very excited for you! 

Welshy - glad you're loving your new house..and job!

Debs - so will you have to move to Dubai then if he gets the job? Did Caron tell you I'm coming to stay with her in May? Looking forward to seeing you too! 

Hi Virginia - glad to see you're ready for FET. It does help to meet people with similar experiences - hope you meet some nice people there! We'll hopefully be adopting a child from the UK.

Ginger - hope you've had some good news re your tx and have not had to abandon it.

I've had a lovely weekend - it was great to have my friends to stay. We went to do the whole sightseeing thing in London yesterday before going to the matinee performance of the Lion King - what a fantastic show! Spent the day chilling today and keeping an eye on my tortoise, who's just woken up from hibernation&#8230;. my little fella!! He's been bombing about all over the place!

Hi to Jaq, Tracey, Izzy, Ginger and everyone else! Have a good week!

Ange x

Ladies having treatment
Ginger ET 22 February
Izzy ET 16/17 Feb at Ceram, Marbella
Nelly ET soon at IVI Valencia

Ladies on 2 week wait
Michelle testing 22 February

Stages of Treatment  
3isacharm waiting to start FET
Ange pursuing adoption
Cesca waiting for egg donor from Ceram
Janny waiting to start donor embryo tx
Jaq Surrogate angel found!!!!! 
Maria starting tx in April at Care 
RSMUM (Deb) waiting for egg donor from Ceram, Marbella
Suzie waiting to start FET
Tracey going through adoption process
Welshy 2 frosties left / pursuing adoption route

Mums to be 
AngieL - due 2 July
Caron - due 27 August


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Michelle - just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow      ...ooh not sure I meant to write it like that!


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Ange - How's Torty? We've missed him..soo pleased you're coming to visit in May..as our little group of five has 3 preggies at the moment perhaps we'll be 100% by then -wouldn't that be fab?How are you getting along with your adoption stuff?

Jaq - thanks for the lovely message - I was crying and had to try to explain to DD why!Then wrote you a long reply and she turned the computer off just as I was getting into the swing of it!  Really looking forward to seeing you on Friday.Mum says she'll have DD so we can go for a proper walk and have a good chat at lunch.

Welshy - soo glad you're back and chatting and things are good - you've had a tough time of it this last year or so..roll on 2006 with   

Virginia - nice to hear from you again - as Ange says - meeting others with the same expeirineces ( even if they can't splell it! ops! ) is SUCH a help!

Ginger - worrying about you and the donor ..we haven't heard -really hope all's ok

Janny - your lining sounded brill - mine never got further than 7mm! How are things?

AngieL - How are you chuck?

Izzy - I am thinking of you and can't wait to hear from you when you get back!!! Sending you tons and tons of       

Suzie - loved all the dancing thingies - they are soo cute..How are you doing chuhck?

Struthie - you too..what are you up to flower?

Caron - HURRY HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for me..have been getting more and more and more anxious about this job..his interview is tomorrow. If he gets it I'm going to have to move out there with DD but it makes my stomach turn, I am soo happy here. On the plus side we really could do with the break - career-wise, and the money, if my next tx fails then that's it..so it would mean I could continue my dream of having another child. To make matters more complicated I'm still waiting to hear from Ruth about a donor, I spoke to her the other day and we've agreed for me to start the pill this month as a way of "priming" my lining - reminding the  thing that what it's supposed to do..so at least I feel ike I'm doing _something_..have a horrid sinking feeling that things are all going to haopen at the same time - but hey! this is how my life has been since I met my DH 26   years ago!

Well, hope I've mentioned everyone - big apologies to those I've forgotten and huge hugs to Michelle - all the very, very best - these last few days are just awful eh?!Crossing everything that you get a wonderful surprise tomorrow!

Thinking of you all.

Rsmum
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

I don't know if any of you remember me ?? I had a little boy via IM last year.

I've just log on to how things are going and I'm so very very pleased to see Caron is pregnant !!!!!!  Well Done girl   and the the very best of luck for the future.  Your news had made my day  

Also many congratulations to Angie L.

Things are still really good my end.  We've just come back from a holiday in the Maldives.  It was so lovely to be all together and the kids were fab !!!  

I hope everyone is doing ok and wishing everyone of you the very best of luck xxxxx

Natalie xxxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Michelle just a little dust for you, fingers & toes crossed         

nats
x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi everyone

It's been an emotional and fraught week and such a worry about the threat of OHSS etc but all is well now. Donor coasted a few days last week and Friday's estradiol level was still high, but safe so EC went ahead yesterday and 13 eggs were collected, and this morning 8 have fertilised normally!! I'm so relieved - we have a little family in an incubator and it feels wonderful.

I spent yesterday morning at the clinic in tears for most of the time but today feel much brighter and positive. My lining seems stuck at 6.2 - it was 8 and went down but I'm on 8mg of Prognova and 2 Cyclogest a day so the clinic are happy it will stay at 6 which they said is good enough to go ahead with ET.

Will  be starting the 2ww tomorrow, at last!!

Michelle - your 2WW seems to have flown by and I hope and pray you have a happy result tomorrow.

Ginger xxx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone,  
Thanks for all those well wishes for my trip to Spain. I haven't been able to read all the posts because i've got a splitting headache. Probably stress + tablets + noisy family this afternoon of the plane. Chav flight! 

Anyway, we had a really successful trip and ceram was brill. When Dr B measured my womb lining on Sat it was 10.9mm - never been that thick before.(womb lining not intelligence!)

On Sat we received 10 eggs from our donor and then Ruth called us back on the Sunday to say 5 had fertilized which was also good for us because DH has moderate azoospermia.  On Monday we had the transfer and they put back two good embies and we had two to freeze (another first for us!). So, we are really, really  pleased. My test day is 12dpt- Friday 3rd March. 

Marbella was really cool. We stayed at El Faro hotel which was  really close to all the action and the clinic. Total shame i could not drink because the pubs looked great. (maybe this headache is alcohol withdrawal! ). 

I'm looking forward to reading all your emails and having a big catch up post tomorrow. 

Michelle, lots of     for you tomorrow. 

Izzy x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Michelle - loads of luck for your result tomorrow!  

Izzy - well done on the embies - glad it all went well for you.  

Ginger - good luck for ET tomorrow!  

Natalie - hi there! Thanks for dropping by and letting us know how you're getting on - it's good to hear from you!  

Debs - hope DH's interview goes well but don't want you to leave the UK - Caron's going to need you to show her how to change a nappy!    Torty's been a bit naughty today - he's still inside cos it's too cold to put him outside and he's in the conservatory but he's been wandering all over and left me a lovely mess to clean up when I got home!   

Got an information evening tomorrow for adoption - looking forward to taking our first step!

Hi to everyone else

Ange x


----------



## dora.l (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi , This is my first time to log in,  My name is Dora L and I am 43 - have had nine chlomid cycles, laparosophy - tubes clear, four iui two abandoned and one Ivf cycle - abandoned because it looked like I would only have two eggs - and hormone levels weren't high enough. Fsh levels were 11 to 14. We are now investigating IVI in Barcelona with the view to using a donor egg.  Can anyone fill me in on the time frame of these procedures.  My DH thinks we shouldn't tell anyone even the child if we are successful - any thoughts on that?

Dora


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

RSmum - I'm ok thank you,normally on the donor sperm thread these days!
Starting stimms tonight having DIVF this time,and I'm egg sharing too,hope to make someone else happy as well as myself!

Love to all xxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for all of your support girls, but it's a


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh Michelle,
I am so, so sorry to hear your news. I was really hopeful for you. I'm sure that you know that we are all here for you if you need to talk. I hope that you and dh are OK.  

Izzy x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Michelle..... I'm so sorry to hear your news  ((((hugs))))

Treat yourselves to something nice ....

xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Dora  

Welcome to the thread! I had my last cycle at IM Barcelona and my first visit was in July and my ET was the beginning of September. It went very quickly as they found a donor for me straight away. Good luck! Keep us informed of your progress – there are a few of us on here who are going abroad/have been abroad for tx.

Ange


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Michelle 

So sorry to read your news Michelle - I do hope you find the strength soon to think about the future. 

Ginger xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Michelle, I am soo sorry  !!  I too really thought you'd be one of the lucky ones this time.  But it will happen... I can just feel it.  Right now, please know we are all with you and here for you and then just let yourself be as sad as you want... take the time to grieve for those embies and the future you planned with them and then I promise one day the tears will all dry-up and you will be ready to consider the future and the next step.  
RSmum, how are you doing?  Are you between cycles or waiting for a FET?  The anxiety of job changes or moves is incredible but maybe a change is a good thing...you never know.  The best of luck on that end.

Dora, Welcome.  The best of luck in the donor egg efforts in Spain.  I cannot offer any comments as I am from the US and we used an anonymous donor that was identified for us at our clinic.  But I can tell you that telling the child of the donor is a tough topic.  We too have decided to not tell the child (we are doing FET hopefully between now and May, our fresh cycle ended in m/c) as it will grow inside me, be my baby growing inside me, and partially my husband's biologically.  They also find a donor that looks like the mother at our clinic which obviously makes it easier for this decision.  I think it doesn't really serve a purpose...but that is just our opinion and by the way I felt differently when I started the process then I read an article of boys trying to find the sperm donors their mothers used and how negatively effected they were emotionally knowing it was anonymous and they'd never know that I changed my mind.
Anyway, I know both sides are strong and have a good basis.

Talk to you soon ladies.
Virginia


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Aww Michelle so sad to read your news , as the other girls have said we are here if you need us , big hugs to you and your hubby 
    

  love caron xxxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Caron, Virginia, Ginger, Ange and Izzy - love to you all.   Thanks for your support and caring words.  DH and I trying to cope, it has been a rough couple of days.  Lots of    But, we're looking to the future and will try again.

Love and hugs,
Michelle xx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

HUGE hugs to you Michelle - just to say that I'm thinking of you and sending you hugs from cyber-space.. 

Virginia - thanks for asking after me - I'm still waiting to hear that CERAM have found me a donor..I have asked for a proven donor so it's probably taking a lot longer. As for the move - DH says he will have to go back for a second interview but seems pretty positive about it..but I am quite   but will obviously just have to do what I have to do if it comes to it..it's pretty daunting though.

How's everyone else doing?

CAron - I'm DYING to see you!


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Michelle, sorry about this.
BIG HUGS
LOVE
WELSHYXXXX


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Michelle - so sorry this was not your time   
Ginger - glad to hear you didn't have to cancel and you have so many lovely embies.   for the 2ww.
Izzy - good luck to you too, I have 2 surro friends also testing on the 3rd - lets hope it's 3 out of 3  
Ange - hope your info evening was interesting and you can get going on the next step asap!!! And hope the weather warms up soon, poor torty will wish he was still wrapped up asleep  
Debs and Caron - see you very soon  

love Jaq


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

BABY POST

Hi Ladies - just popping into to say hello. The twins are now over 3 mnths old - where has the time gone! They really are great fun, and are now sleeping through the night, so I feel human again. 

Thinking about going back to Kiev when they are about a year old and doing it all again - determined to get that little girl! DH thinks we will probably get another two boys - but multiples are the price/risk of having 5 embies put back!

Hope alll your dreams come true.


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls...we had our initial appt. in January at ceram in Spain and are now on the waiting list for a donor. I was just wondering how come some girlie's go over and are put straight on the pill.I have come back and no word of drugs as yet .Ruth has just said I will tell you when you need to start.Is this because we are going to have a long wait ? 
Hope someone can help my silly query !!!
We are very excited by the prospect and can't wait!!!


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Cesca, 

Hiya! I'm waiting for Ruth to find me a donor too..All I know is that, for most people,you don't need to start the pill until you are matched up with a donor and then they need to sync your cycle up with hers...so don't worry.. You'll probably just find that some women, like me.. ..have other issues and the pill might help...so that's why they've started early..My lining isn't good and doesn't make it to 7mm so I'm on the pill for ( what I hope to be ) a short time before the tx in the hope that it might push my lining on a bit..

Hope that's been of some help.

Good luck with the wait. 

Deb x


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone
I'm just starting the 2nd week of the 2ww. Actually, Dr B at Ceram has told me to have my blood test on day 12 so thats what i will do this time. (Friday). I do not have any symptoms yet.  


Longbaygirl. Its really good to hear you are having such a lovely time with your twins....its amazing that you will be going back for more! Have you got a big house!! The picture is really cute.  . I've also had a good look at the Ukraine clinic and its still on my list as one of the places i might visit in the future. I have been to a different clinic every time so far!  If i need another cycle, i think i'll go back to Ceram at the moment because we had a really good time there. 

Michelle, how are you? Are you thinking of having a break for a while or going back for those frosties of yours. I know how hard a bfn is and it takes such a lot out of you...whilst at the same time you have to turn on a normal face for the rest of the world. I know everyone deals with them in different ways. I tend to make my next plans right away and other people like to have a break and return to their normal lives for a while. Anyway, i'm thinking of you.  


RSMUM, Anymore news yet from your DH and his interview. I really feel for you. Last year, DH was offered a job in India and i felt i could not consider it. I was quite newly diagnosed then and i wanted to be around everything familiar to me whilst i dealt with everything. I guess you are used to living in different countries. There is a fertility clinic in Dubai isn't there. If you did move, would you go there? I hope things work out the way you want them to. xx

Virginia, its good to hear from you again. I hope the FET works out for you. Would you please be able to tell me the maximum / average amount of embies the clinics replace in America. I was reading a piece of research that seemed to indicate that 4 were gnerally put back in but i've not heard this anywhere else. Thank you. 

Ang K. how did your first meeting go last week? I really must feel great to be taking those steps. Is it a two year process still? I suppose that once you've adopted one child, you don't have to start the process all over again to adopt a 2nd one if you felt it would be what you wanted to do. Its good to hear about your journey. 

dora, hello. So sorry to hear you've had such a tough time. You wrote about the 'telling the child about the donor' issue. There are a few threads that deal specifically with this subject and they helped me when i was first diagnosed. You can find them on the home page of donor eggs and sperm. Anyway, for me personally, DH and i have decided to tell  any potential children about the donor and we will make a memory box to help us explain things. We have taken a photo of the clinic and things and Dh has written a lovely letter. we were worried about not telling the child and them finding out later, possibly if they neded medical treatment. I am not worried about this aspect of the treatment anymore. I hope your treatment goes well for you. Let us know how you are getting on. 


Ginger, Congratulations on all those embies. Thats great. I hope the 2ww is going Ok for you. I was quite emotional last week but feeling stronger this week. 8mg of progynova...my goodness. Does it make you feel sleepy?

Caron, hope you are fine. Have you had much morning sickness? It's such a good idea to make the next 'test tube babie' programme. As i've said to you before. That series really helped me when i was diagnosed and knew nothing about IVF. 

Anyway, really worried about losing all of this now! Hope everyone had a good weekend. 
Best wishes to everyone


Izzy x


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi ..thanks Deb for calming my nerves a bit .The wait  and the not knowing is very hard and i keep imagining all sorts of things that can go wrong!!!    I'm obviously someone who see's the glass half full!!!!!     But everything in my life seems to be complicated. ( or do I just make them that way!)
Any way ...Izzy good luck and I hope it is good news at the end of the dreaded 2 ww.  

Michells so sad at your news. look after yourself  xxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Just a quickie from me - RUTH has found me a donor! Very excited and very scared too - hope my lining does what it's supposed to this time! 

Izzy - welcome back!!!     for the 3rd!  

XX


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Rsmum, Thats great news. time should start to fly now. I bet you are really looking forward to seeing Ceram after everything you've heard about it....and meeting Ruth. 
I assume you've accepted the donor...shouldn't be long now. Congrats!
       
Izzy x


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

oooh Deb thats so exciting...How long have you been waiting?  Did Ruth ring you about the donor or did she tell you via email?  Very exciting  good luck.  Cescaxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls

Debs - fantastic news! How exciting!! Here's a 'thick juicy lining' dance for you      

Caron - can't wait until 12 May - hoping the cheap flight is going to get me to Manchester!  Have you organised a meet up with the other girlies whilst I'm there?

Izzy - I can't believe the time has flown since your ET - counting down the days with you to Friday  - I've got everything crossed for you! The adoption process can take up to 2 years but it can also take a lot less - it depends on the age range you are wanting and the children who are available at the time. Lots of people want children as young as possible so the waiting time is longer. However there is a shortage of people wanting children over 7 - so the waiting time would probably be reduced considerably for prospective adopters wanting that age range. We're hoping to adopt 2 siblings under 5.

Michelle - hope you're feeling less emotional . Sending you lots of (((hugs)))

Longbaygirl - lovely to hear about your boys - great picture on your profile! 

Tracey - thanks for your IM - I'm going to call you so we can get together! 

We had our information evening last week but the London Borough we went with only has about 11 children to place each year as they're quite small, although they work in conjunction with neighbouring boroughs. I've send our application form back to them anyway but they'll only be accepting around 8 applications from the room full of people who were at the meeting so it'd be doubtful if they'd take us on. We'll be trying the other local authorities as well so hopefully somebody will want us!!

Hi to everyone else! Have a good week!

Ange x

Ladies having treatment
Ginger ET 22 February
Nelly ET soon at IVI Valencia
RSMUM (Deb) Donor found! Started tx at Ceram

Ladies on 2 week wait
Izzy testing 3 March

Stages of Treatment  
3isacharm waiting to start FET
Ange pursuing adoption
Cesca waiting for egg donor from Ceram
Janny waiting to start donor embryo tx
Jaq Surrogate angel found!!!!! 
Maria starting tx in April at Care 
Michelle inbetween tx 
Suzie waiting to start FET
Tracey going through adoption process
Welshy 2 frosties left / pursuing adoption route

Mums to be 
AngieL - due 2 July
Caron - due 27 August


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just wanted to say   and thank you for your thoughts everybody.   I haven't been online a lot since last week, but read the boards once in a while.  I'm definitely feeling better than I was, but just can't seem to get back into life.   We have decided to start FET immediately.  So, once I have my next natural AF (about a month), we'll start the process again.  Not feeling too positive about FET just yet though. 

Ange - best of luck with the adoption process.  Let's hope your dreams come true sooner rather than later.

Deb - that is brilliant news, hun!  Come on lining - do your thing!

Izzy - I'll be thinking about you on test day sweetie.  Lots and lots of luck to you that you get a BFP.  I hope you're feeling ok.

Thanks Cesca - it was a rough few days, but we're getting there.  We had a nice weekend in Filey to take our minds off of it.

I do hope everybody is well and enjoying some of this lovely sun (well at least we have it in Yorkshire!).

Thought I'd spread some    around because we need it!

     

Lots of love to you all,
Michelle


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Izzy - all the very, very best for Friday!


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi grils
just wanted to wish Izzy lots of     and    for friday
love caseyxxxxx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the fairy dust.  

I am still symptonless (is that a word?!) but feeling much better than i did last week. For me, the worst bit is the few days after ET when you are waiting for the embie to implant. I feel that whatever i do will decrease the chances even though logic tells me otherwise. Then i end up watching loads of daytime telly which tends to strip your soul! I now feel that i'll know one way or the other soon so thats not as bad. 

I just realised that the blood test is only 11dpt. This seems very early. Has anyone else had this experience? The embies were replaced 48 hrs after they were collected. My thoughts are that the HCG will not be very high but will be detectable in blood if there is a pregnancy. 

Also, has anyone read the Zita West book. I wandered if it was worth purchasing. Does it give you many tips on IVF (especially donor IVF). 

Michelle, its good to see that you've got a plan. I always feel slightly better with a plan. I am sure that you will feel more positive about your FET when you actually start preparing for it. It's good news that you can start treatment again so quickly. 

Ang K, it's interesting what you have written about the meeting and the adoption process. I would think that it might be quicker to find siblings because less people would feel able to take on two children. I have friends that have just adopted a little girl but they could only take on one child as they already have 2 children. I would think that quite a few people would be in that situation. Are you now applying to different agencies? 


Cesca, Ruth emailed me initially and i emailed back accepting the donor. She then phoned to give me an outline of the dates we were working towards. 

Rsmum, have you had your plan yet?  I hope you manage to pick up some cheap flights. 

Hello you all. I'm going shopping now because i can't fit into my clothes now. Too much Spanish food! I thought giving up alcohol was meant to make you lose weight. 

Izzy x


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Casey,
You are heading back over to Ceram soon i think. I hope you enjoy it. 

Izzy  xx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me interupting, I really didn't know where to start as I am new to the site.  I am amazed to discover other people in a similar situation to me and my hubby.  Having had a BFN (notice - I'm using the lingo!) on Monday for our donor eggs, called Itchy and Scratchy, its been good to know that there are people who understand how we feel.

Misty C

P.S. What does DH stand for?


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi there Misty

So sorry to read you had a BFN on Monday. I hope that you are getting the support you need and that you will soon feel positive enougth to think about the future.

DH is Dear Husband .....

Izzy - wishing you good luck for your test on Friday - the blood test is very sensitive to get an HCG reading so early, and I do hope you get a positive result. I am on day 8 of 2WW today - feeling bloated, crampy and tearful. I hope it's all the hormones and not bad news coming my way.

Ginger xxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Misty and welcome, you're not interupting hun. 

So very sorry to hear of your bfn, it sucks.   I just had my first a week ago today.  We have five snowbabies, so will start the FET cycle in a month.  The girls here are so friendly and welcoming, and truly are a Godsend in times like this.  It's an amazing place to be a part of.

What is your next step?

xx Michelle xx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Misty, 
I am really sorry about your Bfn on Monday  . Now that you have found the website and thread let us know how you are getting on. I think that there is a page of abbreviations somewhere (and their meanings) but i've never managed to find it! I guess most of the time or make up my own. 

Ginger, 2ww is a nightmare isn't it. When did you say you are testing? 
Izzy


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi

My test date is Wed 8th, if I can last that long .......

Ginger xx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Couldn't get back to sleep and thought I would check to see if anyone had seen my first posting - and you did!  Ginger - my hubby & family have been a great support and plus I've found the site.  Good luck with the 2ww - its time for all the pampering we almost never get around to doing.  Michelle - sorry about your BFN I send you a hug and will try to figure out where the wee smiley hug is in future.  We have sent off to BAAF for adoption information but are most likely to try donor eggs again in the next few months - it depends on  dosh - or we may have to wait until the end of the year.

Take care

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Izzy - I have find the abbreviations on the home page, I'm still laughing at AF!

Misty C
xx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for that Misty- i've found them too now. I though they were scientic terms!!


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Michelle,  we might be doing FET at the same time:  COOL!!!    I can totally understand not being into it yet.  Our m/c was in Dec and I am still not really into it.  I am still waiting for call about blood work but as we all know hoping they found something to fix and then we can get on with having a baby.  Either way they will start me on blood thinners this next cycle.  I am not exactly sure when you start the drugs for a Med FET.  I guess I need to ask the FET thread.  I should be getting AF next week so if might be soon.  
Misty sorry to hear about your BFN.  Having a back-up plan is a great idea.  You can start paperwork for adoption (Just in case) and do another donor cycle at same time.

Izzy,  the best of luck tomorrow.  I will be praying and  sending you lots of  .

Virginia


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Izzy - crossing EVERYTHING for tomorrow - tons of   coming your way!

Deb xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Izzy, I'm thinking about you sweetie - lots and lots of     for you, hun.  

Hey Virginia - very cool!  I really should go over to FET thread I suppose.   I believe I'll start my meds after AF and scan.

Love to everyone,
Michelle


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Michelle - don't go!!! We'd miss you too much!   Stay with us!


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Fingers crossed today for you Izzy and I've found the fairy dust .  Virginia - we can't believe how complex the adoption process is so its good to know we can carry on with plans and still take the step - it may save us a few years by the looks of things.  Thanks.

Misty C


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Deb you're a sweetheart!   Don't worry though, I won't actually leave here, just chat on yet another thread.  

Izzy, thinking about you loads today hun!   

Love,
Michelle


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello
I've just got my blood test results back from the clinic and i've got a  !!
     
Can't believe i'm writing this!!

However, i am 11dpt and the HCG level is only 76 which seems to be quite low. I am now waiting to see what Ruth advises. It could be because there was only 48hrs between EC and AT and then only 11 days until i tested so the embies are still very young.

Anyway, i ll keep you updated!

Izzy x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Absolutely FANTASTIC news - its really cheered up my day!


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Izzy, I am soooooo thrilled for you, sweetie!  Reading your post made me cry!

    

When I had my bloods last week the tech said they look for at least 75, so you should be fine.  Most likely Ruth will tell you to go back again next week to check the levels (that's what I was told would happen with a number like that).

Anyway... all the best for you hun, you truly deserve it!

Lots and lots of love,
 Michelle


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Me again!!

Ruth has already got back to me and she says that the levels are what would be expected. I'm testing again on Monday just to check they are increasing...she says not to worry though. 

Yipppeeeeee!

Izzy x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Izzy, that is wonderful.  You give me hope.


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

_Congratulations Izzy!!!_               

That's brilliant news!

Ange x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

BRILLIANT NEWS IZZY!


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Izzy

What wonderful news!! 

I do hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Ginger xxxxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Fantastic news Izzy 
[                                      [/size]                                       [


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Izzy - congratulations on your BFP     
so happy for you
caseyxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Izzy fantastic news               and just think you dont have to try out another new clinic , ruths did the trick , well done you  

love caron xxxxx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Yep, and WELL DONE from me too   . Brilliant news!!!
Love Jaq


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello 
Thanks for all your messages.   

My HCG was tested again today (14dpt) and it was 479 so i'm happier with that.

Ginger, how are you? Is the 2ww dragging? Not long now until you test so lots of  .

Misty, you sound like you've been making lots of decisions. If you decide to have another donor egg treatment, is the waiting list in your area very long? 

Rsmum, any news yet about when you are due to go to Spain? 

Take care everyone. Now that i've finally got broadband, i'm going to send everyone some special bubbles!

Izzy x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey Izzy - so glad your blood results are good.  Still so happy for you, hun! 

Michelle


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls

Izzy - bet you're still on cloud nine, aren't you? Good for you! 

Misty - welcome to this thread! Sorry to hear about your BFN - you're in the right place - we all know that it's not easy to deal with. Are you going to have another go?

Ginger - just a couple more days for you&#8230;..or have you tempted to test early?!! Fingers crossed! 

Virginia - most of us have done FET on here so don't feel you have to leave us! I started my meds straight away because I don't have periods but girls that do have periods have to wait until for AF until they can start down regging.

Tracey - looking forward to seeing you on the 27th! Hope I don't get lost!  

Well, I'm counting down the days to my ski holiday this coming Saturday - very excited! Hopefully all my hard work in the gym will have paid off and I won't find it so hard-going. My sister-in-law is babysitting Torty so I hope he behaves himself for her. He's been out in the sun today - he just paces around when he's inside! Not long before the temperature goes up and then he can move into his own house in the garden. I've sent off my adoption interest form and will hopefully hear back sometime next week.

Hi to everyone else! Have a good week! 

Ange x

Ladies having treatment
Nelly ET soon at IVI Valencia
RSMUM (Deb) Donor found! Started tx at Ceram


Ladies on 2 week wait
Ginger testing 8 March

Stages of Treatment  
3isacharm waiting to start FET
Ange pursuing adoption
Cesca waiting for egg donor from Ceram
Janny waiting to start donor embryo tx
Jaq Surrogate angel found!!!!! 
Maria starting tx in April at Care 
Michelle FET in April 
Misty inbetween tx 
Suzie waiting to start FET
Tracey going through adoption process
Welshy 2 frosties left / pursuing adoption route

Mums to be 
AngieL - due 2 July
Caron - due 27 August 
Izzy BFP!!!!!


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Ange K - We have decided to give egg donation another go maybe around May if I can get leave OK'd.  BAAF have sent us information on Fostering and Adoption and we have noted the Agencies close to us.  DH and I are slowly getting over our disappointment but he would prefer to carry on as we are before going down adoption route (I'm still working on him - I've got him this far!).

Izzy - your BFP still makes me grin like a Cheshire cat.  We honestly could not afford to have treatment in the UK and are are undergoing treatment at a great clinic in Poland.  The upshot of this is we all agree a date when we will be at the clinic and everything is tailored to this.

Ginger - lots of positive thoughts and results beemed your way.

I've got to say its nice to be able to write about all this as most of my family and friends are oblivious to our plans (I just know mum would start knitting!).

Love 

Misty C

xxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Ginger!How are you doing? Thinking of you.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi girls

Thanks to all of you for thinking of me and sending positive vibes - I'm feeling good - I have a bloated tummy, sore boobs, twangy nipples, exhaustion, acid reflux, piddling every hour ....... 

So Roll on Wednesday - can I wait??     are lurking in my bathroom cabinet .......

Ginger xxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

ooh Ginger! sounds promising...


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls... we have just had an email from Ruth at Ceram to say we are next on the list for the blue eyed donor!  yippee.     Not sure how long the wait is but it does sound better news!!!

  Ginger... hope all goes well tomorrow ,you are so strong not to have done a test already!!

Izzy... sounds great results  , you will be able to move on to the buns and babes site!!! 
  
Love and thoughts to everyone else.xxx cesca


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

woooohoooo!!       great news cesca!!!


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Thats great news Cesca. Did you see 'Chantelle' in Marbella this morning on GMTV? That'll be you soon! 

Ginger, keeping everything crossed for you.  .

Izzy x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Cesca - brilliant news, hun!  Let's hope your wait isn't too long. 

Ginger    thinking about you loads hun.  Your "symptoms" sound good. 

Lots of love to everybody!

Michelle


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Good luck Ginger!


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

wishing you all the best today Ginger keeping everything crossed for you.                                       
cescaxxxxxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

We did it!!!

We got a    at 08.00 this morning!!

I feel really strange, calm, cautious, excited and a bit nauseous all of a sudden!! 

I have an early scan on 23rd - 6 weeks and 1 day after ET and the nurse already cautioned that it may be too early to see a heartbeat, but I'm away the following week and they only do early pregnancy scans on a Thursday at Barts. So thats the next 2 week wait ..... sigh

Girls - thanks for sending all the dust and positive vibes - sending them and loads more back to you all with a load of love

Ginger xxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh Wow!!! Ginger!! I was so worried when you hadn't posted that I thought it HAD to be a BFN! BRILLIANT BRILLIANT BRILLIANT! I thought those symptoms sounded good!


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Yippeeee Ginger, 
That is fantastic news. 
         
I have been checking today and thought it was getting late too. 
My first scan is on the same day as yours!
Izzy x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Ginger, congrats to you, sweetie!     I thought the symptoms sounded pretty good, too.  Hopefully I'll be feeling them next time round.

Lots of love to you and DH

Michelle


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Ginger I have already congratulated you on the Goldie's site but hey good news is always worth repeating  and congratulating!!!!!  I can tell you that even if they don't detect a heartbeat they can see a sac so you know something is there .. good luck and loads of love winging your way!!


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Ps    I have been told by the lovely Ruth to go on the pill on day 2 or 3 of my period  which should have turned up today. I did a mid cycle ovulation test and got the smiley face so where is my period?.. Bl...dy typical when am I ever late ?  stress has a lot to answer for!!!!


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Brilliant news Ginger - congratulations to you and hubby.

Misty C


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

EXCELLENT NEWS GINGER     

congratulations and best of luck for your scan too
love and luck caron xxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

*Fantastic news Ginger!! *               
It's good to see so much good news on here at the moment!

Ange x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Ange? Were you really up at 4 this morning


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes...sad, isn't it?!! I couldn't sleep!   

x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh no sweets - are you ok?


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, I'm fine!! Probably just excited about my hols!   

Got a letter from the adoption people today to say that they are interviewing all the people who sent in their letter of interest after the information evening and 2 social workers are coming to our house on the 28th March - better make sure Torty is living outside then - don't think they'd think it was very hygienic to have a tortoise walking around the conservatory!   

xx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls... I was supposed to be on the pill by now but AF has still not arrived. I can't believe I'm late and how can that be if I did one of those ovulation tests and it showed the smiley face? Are you not supposed to have AF 14 days after ovulation? ( I can't get pregnant as I only have one tube due to an ectopic and the other is all stuck.) My body NEVER ceases to amaze me!!!   It always does something I don't want it to do. I haven't told the clinic I haven't started them yet as I feel a bit of a fool having said I am usually bang on time every month!!
Why is my life never straight forward!!!


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh Cesca - how annoying! Isn't it just typical!

Ange - good luck with the sw's 

Deb x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello

It's been ages since I poked my nose round the door and while my back is turned, just LOOK what's happened!!!!

TO IZZY & GINGER 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
        ​
          

I'm so happy to read such good news!! Wishing you both lots of love for a healthy preganancy

Love Suzie xx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

OK Great! Now I've got all that out of my sytem....

I started downregging for FET on 25th February - Buserelin 1 sniff 4 x per day. Period started on 6th March - reduced Buserelin to 1 sniff 2 x per day plus Climaval 6mg per day. Scan for endometrial thickness on 20th March. If all OK, FET will take place on 24th.  

I've been feeling remarkably sane on this cycle! The hormones usually turn me into a wimpering wreck or a shrew!! Very calm though, so that's good.

In the midst of all this I've had the BBC down filming for the new documentary about infertility. All very strange getting used to a camera in your face. I'm sure I keep inadvertently doing a David Brent and glancing sideways, meaningfully, into the camera!! Being filmed having ET will be a bit daunting - I might ask "does my bum look big in this?"

Anyhoo, that's my latest. I'll keep checking in to update and to read all your news.

Love Suzie xx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Suzie! Good on you for being filmed! I did it in the summer and although itwas really daunting it was really worth it when I got soo many messages of support from people on this site who saw the programme or were encouraging me for being brave ( me?!    )..and then after it had aired so many people wrote some lovely things and lost of people locally came to me and said it had got them talking, they hadn't realsied what I'd gone through etc..

Sorry, that was a ramble..just DEAD impressed with you....

The other thing is, the clinic really do sharpen themselves up a bit when there are cameras about, no long hours in the waiting room, that's for sure! 

Also with Caron being filmed we're getting quite famous eh?!

RED magazine were going to interview me but decided I wasn't right for them, seems to be happening quite a bit, an Australian radio programme talked to me but I wasn't right for them either!  

Oh and GOOD LUCK with it all!!! We're right behind you chuck!      

How's everyone else doing? I'm losing track of everyone.

Jaq? How are things?

Welshy? Sut da chi?

Ginger and Izzy - still on   I hope

Cesca - think we need a little AF dance for you to get things going..    

Hi to anyone I've forgotten - sorry too early in the morning..

Deb x

oh..and Suzie..where do you get all those interesting new animals danicng about att he bottom of your post? and WHAT is that banana doing ?


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

SORRY!!!!! Been really busy at work. Ginger and Izzy I give it up to ya both, well done girls!!!! 
i AM STILL WAITING TO BEGIN fet. gOT ANGRY TODAY AT hfea QUESTIONNAIRE i WAS SENT, ONE QUESTION ASKED if I would prefer one embryo transfer if free nhs tx was available 3 times What a loaded question. So I wrote back to them : 
"I found one of your questions extrememly leading!!!!!!!!
I.e. Would you consider one embryo transfer if 3 cycles of free IVF treatment were routinely made available?? Is this a loaded question to help HFEA bring in single embryo transfers as the new ruling? Currently so many couples do not have the luxury (although it should be the right) to free NHS fertility treatment such as IVF and in particular those of us who depserately need donated eggs, sperm or embryos seem to be completely out of the picture and are not currently offered free NHS IVF treatment....WHY"
RANT RANT RANT
Anyway, how are you all?
COME ON WALES for today, boy do we need to win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

thanks for the little dance Rsmum but it didn't work!!   has still not arrived and now am beginning to worry as i can't understand why its so late.  GRRRRR. I will have to come clean to the lovely Ruth on Monday if it hasn't turned up by then.    I am never normally late!!! 
Hi to everyone else hope everyone has a peaceful  weekend.


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Welshy - complety agree with you. I did the HFEA questionnaire too and, like you, thought this bit was loaded and will be used as 'evidence' that women undergoing/previously had tx are in favour of a single embie transfer. It stinks. As someone said on another thread, this govt. is always going on about patient choice in the health service - what about patient choice on number of embies for IVF?  

Joy


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

I agree too, i did the Hfea questionnaire and found that many of the answers were too closed. I made my feelings felt in the last box but *did any of you find another place where you could complain about the questionnaire and put your views forward?[/*font]
It was totally pushing us towards only having 1 embie replaced. It made me very  (mad!)

Izzy x

PS: Ceasca...hope your AF has arrived


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi again

Deb - Which programme were you in? Oh I hope I saw it! Let me know if it's repeated won't you?

The programme I'm in will be aired on BBC1 much later on this year but I'll let you know - of course I will!! It's a series of 6 films about infertility, each with a different focus, with Prof Robert Winston. We're going to be in the one on ageing          blimmin cheek!! We were a bit late for the donor one because we'd already been through the bulk of our treatment by then. It's being done by the BBC's science department so I think there will be more of a focus on the scientific side of things as well as the human aspect.

I didn't realise how much of a committment it was going to be at first. I thought it would be a quick interview and a bit of filming at the hospital. It looks like the crew are going to practically be moving in for a while though!! (OK slight exagerration!) They were filming while I was cooking a roast dinner and I got so distracted my "par boiled" spuds for roasting ended up as mash! Also, I was so hot, my face was all sweaty and my hair was getting bigger and bigger á la Monica from Friends in Barbados!! LOL!

I keep forgetting to wear my orange FF wristband but I will try to.   Plus, I'm determined to say Fertility Friends at least once on film!!

Have a great remander of the weekend!
Love 
Suzie

P.s. The smileys I used are the extra ones you get if you're a charter member. Yep, I think that banana is being a tad rude....


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls  at last   arrived today with a vengeance. I have been lying on the settee all day in agony. Hot water bottle on tummy and painkillers galore!! Oh to be a woman !!

Suzie  well you are brave!!  I have spoken to a couple of girls on FF who have been filmed  for this programme.it will be great to see it and put names to faces!  We actually talked to Josh Good but as my treatment wasn't going to start until April he couldn't use us. We were probably too boring!!!!  

Hi to everyone else  cescaxxxx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh cesca! Poor thing - I sympathise! My af came with a vengeance last week too. Do a bit of this  and have a few of these







and one or two of these  and you'll feel better sweetie!!

I'm sure you weren't too boring for the programme - what are you like?  LOL! I think we were a last resort actually! We've had a busy day filming on the seafront and having one to one interviews. Quite exhausting actually! I'm recovering from a virus so I feel wasted most of the time but I really wanted to get some of the filming out of the way. Listen to me sounding like a tv type person!! 

Oh well

Love to all
Suzie x


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

well girls I am officially having treatment now!!! I started taking the pill on Monday so hopefully we won't have too long to wait now!  Not sure what happens now and what time scale but at least I feel like I'm doing something!!!  
Suzie    Perhaps the TV producers think you are so fab they will make you into a movie star!!!!!( a pregnant one!   )
Hi to everyone else  Cescaxxxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Good luck with your treatment Cesca.  Really looking forward to seeing the TV programmes with all you 'chosen ones'!  

In case you haven't heard already there is a 3 part drama called 'The Family Man' starting on the 23rd March (starring Michelle Collins and Trevor Eve) re: 4 couples undergoing fertility treatment.  Sadly watching a lot of TV as saving up for treatment.

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Misty C. 
xx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

OOh yes, have seen the pics around - MUST watch that! - I'm a telly addict!


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

I am looking forward to the TV series. I have always thought that there is something a bit sexy about Trevor Eve - although he is much better without the beard.

Helen
x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52029.new.html#new


----------

